# Pasubio, Bochetta di Foxi



## all2hipp (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

in der Bike 6/2006 kommt eine 2 Tages Tour am Pasubio mit Verbindung zum Bochetta di Foxi. Meine Frage, weiss jemand ob es eine kürzere Alternative vom Pasubio (C.Palon) zum Bochetta di Foxi (Rif. Lancia) gibt.

Vielen Dank für Hilfen, Anregungen und Tipps.

C.U on the trails

Helmut

www.team-alb-traum.de


----------



## Catsoft (17. Mai 2006)

Ist die Frage nicht ein paar Beiträge weiter unten schon beantwortet worden?

Man sieht sich am Foxi  Wir haben wohl alle den gleichen Gedanken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (17. Mai 2006)

der Trail von den 7 croci zur Lancia ist echt super. Schiebestück max 20 min.
Details in meiner passdatenbank sowie bilder in meiner fotodb







http://www.schymik.de/fotodb/search.php?search_keywords=Pasubio


----------



## UHU51 (17. Mai 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> der Trail von den 7 croci zur Lancia ist echt super. Schiebestück max 20 min.
> Details in meiner passdatenbank sowie bilder in meiner fotodb
> 
> 
> ...




.... meine Rede!

UHU51


----------



## UHU51 (17. Mai 2006)

all2hipp schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> in der Bike 6/2006 kommt eine 2 Tages Tour am Pasubio mit Verbindung zum Bochetta di Foxi. Meine Frage, weiss jemand ob es eine kürzere Alternative vom Pasubio (C.Palon) zum Bochetta di Foxi (Rif. Lancia) gibt.
> 
> ...




... die beiden Biker auf dem Bild Seite 204 fahren übrigens in die falsche Richtung, nämlich Richtung Rif. Papa. Hatten vielleicht ihr Panino liegen gelassen?


----------



## Fubbes (18. Mai 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> der Trail von den 7 croci zur Lancia ist echt super. Schiebestück max 20 min.


Hallo Carsten,
kann mich nicht erinnern, dort überhaupt großartig geschoben zu haben. Bin mit Elmar irgendwie um die Dente Austriaco herum zum E5 und der war komplett fahrbar:






Zitat aus meinem Bericht: 
_Es ist wichtig, ab den Sette Croci (2077 m) den richtigen Weg zur Rif. Lancia (1825 m) zu wählen. Hat man den E5 erst mal erreicht, kann man das komplette Stück zur Rifugio auf einem Trail mit Panoramagarantie fahren. Wir haben sogar den Lago di Ledro gesehen und ihn zunächst für den Gardasee gehalten. _

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## Carsten (18. Mai 2006)

es geht ein Stück rauf nach den 7 croci. Wir sind die Route so gefahren, wie sie uns der Wirt in der Papa beschrieben hat.

"zum Rifugio Papa.
Ab Rifugio Papa, Weg 120 zum Sette Croci, dann Weg 105B bis zum E5
kurze Schiebe- und Tragestücke"
Abfahrt	E5 auf traumhaften Trails zum Rifugio Lancia."


----------



## rasinini (19. Mai 2006)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> _Es ist wichtig, ab den Sette Croci (2077 m) den richtigen Weg zur Rif. Lancia (1825 m) zu wählen. Hat man den E5 erst mal erreicht, kann man das komplette Stück zur Rifugio auf einem Trail mit Panoramagarantie fahren. Wir haben sogar den Lago di Ledro gesehen und ihn zunächst für den Gardasee gehalten. _
> ....



Ist das




der "richtige" Weg?

(Danke an http://www.kompass.at)

Gruß
rasinini


----------



## Carsten (19. Mai 2006)

das paßt nicht. 
Fährst (bzw schiebst) Du erst zur Festung (Stern-Symbol) den 105er hoch wirst Du Dich sehr quälen
Deine blaue Line zweigt meiner Meinung nach auch zu früh ab. Dort mußt Du komplett auf den Monte Palon hoch
Am Sell ta Commando erst dem 120er folgen, danmn auf den 105B. Mein Foto weiter oben zeigt glaub das kurze Schiebestück etwas dort wo die 5 von 105B ist
Das hat uns damal der Wirt von der Rif. Papa so empfohlen un d die Route war gut so.


----------



## Fubbes (19. Mai 2006)

Wir sind schon an den Sette Croci vorbeigekommen. Deshalb gehe ich davon aus, dass wir erst den Weg 120 und dann 105B genommen haben. Wir sind dann nördlich der Dente Austriaco auf dem E5 gelandet. 
Den von dir gezeichnete Weg über die Dente drüber, ist eher eine Kraxeltour für den Vorabend (falls man im Papa übernachtet).

Gruß
   Daniel

Edit: Jo, dann haben wir doch denselben Weg wie Carsten genommen.


----------



## Carsten (19. Mai 2006)

hier mußt Du vorbei kommen:





und dann bis hier fahren:






und danach kannst Du diesen Holy Trail runter fahren:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasinini (19. Mai 2006)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Den von dir gezeichnete Weg über die Dente drüber, ist eher eine Kraxeltour....


Die blaue Linie verlässt ja den 120er beim Selletta Comando, geht dann über den 142er zum 105er (E5?) um auf diesem bis zum Rifugio Lancia zu bleiben. 





(Danke an http://www.kompass.at)


Die Route ist übrigens vom Stanciu. Wieso fährt (kraxelt) der da entlang?
Wieviel gekraxel wird das insgesamt auf dem Teilstück? 

Gruß
rasinini


----------



## Carsten (20. Mai 2006)

bloß weil stanciu sich dort verfahren hat und dann mit der falschen Rute Geld verdient muß man der Route ja nicht folgen.
Wie gut das es Karten gibt, Leute die sich auskennen (z.B. Hüttenwirte und Einheimische) und Biker, die nicht bloß Pfeilen auf Ihrem GPS folgen...


----------



## rasinini (20. Mai 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> bloß weil stanciu sich dort verfahren hat und dann mit der falschen Rute Geld verdient muß man der Route ja nicht folgen.
> Wie gut das es Karten gibt, Leute die sich auskennen (z.B. Hüttenwirte und Einheimische) und Biker, die nicht bloß Pfeilen auf Ihrem GPS folgen...



So isses.

Gruß
rasinini


----------



## Stevan (20. Mai 2006)

Man hat doch extra dafür bezahlt - dann sollte man doch wohl auch der Route folgen, oder? ;-)

Sonst hätte man ja gar nix kaufen müssen...


----------



## Catsoft (20. Mai 2006)

Wie ist die Schneelage auf der Strecke derzeit?


----------



## UHU51 (20. Mai 2006)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Carsten,
> kann mich nicht erinnern, dort überhaupt großartig geschoben zu haben. Bin mit Elmar irgendwie um die Dente Austriaco herum zum E5 und der war komplett fahrbar:
> 
> 
> ...




... das ist hochinteressant, daß man vom Pasubio den Ledrosee sehen kann! Ich frage mich, von welcher Stelle das denn möglich sein soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasinini (20. Mai 2006)

Stevan schrieb:
			
		

> Man hat doch extra dafür bezahlt - dann sollte man doch wohl auch der Route folgen, oder? ;-)


Für lohnende Alternativen bin ich immer zu haben.

Gruß
rasinini


----------



## Carsten (21. Mai 2006)

UHU51 schrieb:
			
		

> ... das ist hochinteressant, daß man vom Pasubio den Ledrosee sehen kann! Ich frage mich, von welcher Stelle das denn möglich sein soll.



schau auf eine Landkarte wo beide drauf sind, dann siehst Du es. Man sieht ja auch vom Tremalzo aus den Pasubio.
Kannst es ja mal mit google Earth probieren:


----------



## Fubbes (22. Mai 2006)

UHU51 schrieb:
			
		

> ... das ist hochinteressant, daß man vom Pasubio den Ledrosee sehen kann! Ich frage mich, von welcher Stelle das denn möglich sein soll.


Das geht ungefähr an der Stelle, an der auch das Bild entstanden ist. Also auf dem E5 in der Gegend von Roite.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## cybal (23. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
hat jemand den gps track von dieser tour? ich möchte am nächsten wochenende die tour wie in bike 6/06 fahren, verlasse mich aber lieber auf hilfe von "oben".. 
@marco: du vielleicht? wäre super.. ! habe zwar einige teile der tour schon digital, aber nicht den ganzen tripp!


----------



## bluemuc (24. Mai 2006)

schneelage? hat jemand aktuelle info?


----------



## all2hipp (28. Mai 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Hinweise. Bin vergangenen Dienstag die Runde gefahren. Auffahrt zum Pasubio war ein Traum. Allerdings etwa 500 m nach dem Tunnel ist der Weg ein Stück eingerutscht und es hatte noch Schnee oben. Aber bis zum Rif. Papa kein Problem. Danach allerdings noch erstaunlich viel Schnee. Den Weg 105 b konnten wir nur erahnen, da er zum großen Teil unter Schnee liegt. Wäre wohl ohne Schnee kein Problem. So aber sind wir über Schnee und mit klettern bis zum Grat hoch, dort (teils waghalsig) weiter bis auf den E5. dieser war wieder besser fahrbar aber auch hier in den Kehren runter zum Rif. Lancia immer wieder Schnee. Ab dort keine Probleme mehr im Gegenteil, nachdem der Weg zum Bochetta di Foxi gefunden war nur noch ein Genuss. die Abfahrt ist genial und hat uns für den zeitraubenden anstrengenden Aufstieg entschädigt.

C. U. on the trails

Helmut


----------



## marco (28. Mai 2006)

all2hipp schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Hinweise. Bin vergangenen Dienstag die Runde gefahren. Auffahrt zum Pasubio war ein Traum. Allerdings etwa 500 m nach dem Tunnel ist der Weg ein Stück eingerutscht und es hatte noch Schnee oben. Aber bis zum Rif. Papa kein Problem. Danach allerdings noch erstaunlich viel Schnee. Den Weg 105 b konnten wir nur erahnen, da er zum großen Teil unter Schnee liegt. Wäre wohl ohne Schnee kein Problem. So aber sind wir über Schnee und mit klettern bis zum Grat hoch, dort (teils waghalsig) weiter bis auf den E5. dieser war wieder besser fahrbar aber auch hier in den Kehren runter zum Rif. Lancia immer wieder Schnee. Ab dort keine Probleme mehr im Gegenteil, nachdem der Weg zum Bochetta di Foxi gefunden war nur noch ein Genuss. die Abfahrt ist genial und hat uns für den zeitraubenden anstrengenden Aufstieg entschädigt.
> 
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2671717#post2671717  

Freut mich, dass euch die Tour gut gefallen hat.


----------

